# Charakter ist weg



## Sainth (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Seit heute morgen ist mein Charakter einfach weg.

kann ihn nirgends finden ,muss praktisch von vorne anfangen.
Wie kann dass heutzutage noch sein,laut Blizzard haben diejenigen ihren char auf nem anderen kontinen erstellt,was aber niemals sein kann.

Habe um 12 uhr ca Ticket erstellt,aber bisher keine antwort.

Finde sowas eine Riesen Sauerei,sowas kann und sollte in diesem zeitalter nicht sein.


----------



## Ogil (17. Mai 2012)

Wieso kann es niemals sein dass der Char in der anderen Region erstellt wurde? Schau mal unter Optionen -> Account -> Region was dort eingestellt ist. Und stell mal um und schau, ob Du den Char anderswo findest. Gab wohl Probleme dass zu Beginn die falsche Region ausgewaehlt war. Bei mir war auch erst US eingestellt - hab aber zum Glueck die Optionen durchgeguckt bevor ich einen Char erstellt habe...


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Mai 2012)

Tja ob es wirklich an Blizzard liegt bleibt abzuwarten.


----------

